# PICS of what I use to clean driveways...not a plow!!



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I built this this year. Cost about $1100.

It woks amazing, Ihave as much down pressure as I want it pushes and pulls. Cleans every bit of the driveway....clean!!


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I do all my sidewalks witht he broom, which is why the bristles are looking rough in the front. There is alote of pressure where the sidewalk edge is.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Would love to see it in the raised position


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i laughd and then come summer u remove synthetic turf lines right?


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

one more for you...


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

here is another when up


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

> i laughd and then come summer u remove synthetic turf lines right?


HUH??? I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

looks neat but i dont see it working very well...IMO


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I've seen rotary ones, but none like that. Does it move side to side?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

lawntec;499675 said:


> HUH??? I have no idea what you are talking about.


it was a joke sorry


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

No I can't angle it. It would be easy to make it angle though. Your right it doesn't look like it would work well but it is awesome. I would never go without it again. We only have to shovel in front of the garage doors. I can pile the snow up about 5'. And when pushing, the front bristles bent back, forcing the snow to stay in front. It never comes back over the broom. I have snow on top because while i pile the snow I have to 'lift' it if you will.
Our average is about 3 mins per house.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

did you use it for the driveway your parked on in the pics??/ if so it works horrible.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;499697 said:


> did you use it for the driveway your parked on in the pics??/ if so it works horrible.


enless its gravel


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

That must work great on interlock and stamped concrete driveways. I know a neighbor hood where that is all they have and one guy blows the driveway then shovels it. You said you made it, what about just the broom part, and I mount it to a bobcat quick tack plate? What would that broom cost? If you have time could you get a picture of what a driveway looks like after this could be quite the product you have here.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

No i didn't do my own driveway with it. I used a tractor. And it is gravel. The brooms were bought from a street sweeping company in town.

Believe it or not it works best on paver or exposed agregate drives. It leaves them almost perfect, far better then a shovel could ever do.

I have been using it for about 3 months now and love it. We are supposed to get 10cm snow tonight I will get a video tomorow.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I mounted mine to a reese hidden hitch in the front.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

cool idea how does it do in deep snow?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats pretty neat, I have never seen anything like that


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

good idea,
lets see a drive you clean


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

We have not had a severe snowfall yet so I don't know how much snow it will handle. It is 14" tall and the snow piles high in front of the broom. 
I will get some shots of it in use tomorow. 

To do drives I pull in the drive, drop the broom pull it out to the street, pull back in make another pull, then when I am pullikng out I cut the wheels and push the snow on a 45 degree angle onto the lawn...with out letting the tires of the truck touch the lawn.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

WOW a Cummins powered push broom!! Now Ive seen everything.
But seriously how can you break through the banks left by the street plow?
Im sure it could do a good job with the fluff, but anything else...


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

> But seriously how can you break through the banks left by the street plow?


I can't. But I never need to. Also, we don't have 100' driveways. I also can't clean an entire street or parking lot efficiantly. I can't plow through a solid 4' drift.

BUT, I NEVER NEED TO!!! For the area that I am in....for the amount of snow we get...for the type of work we do....for the properties we maintain....this is pefrect for us.

I never said it is better than a plow, nor do i care if you don't think it would work. I am not trying to sell you one. I am just showing what we use.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

That is too cool!!! Any chance of getting some video? How did you ever come up with that idea? I admire your ingenuity!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

lawntec;500071 said:


> I never said it is better than a plow, nor do i care if you don't think it would work. I am not trying to sell you one. I am just showing what we use.


Yeah !!!................well said, now I too would like to see a video, and how you made it, your pictures just gave me a idea.

Thanks :bluebounc


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

lawntec;499663 said:


> I built this this year. Cost about $1100.
> 
> It woks amazing, Ihave as much down pressure as I want it pushes and pulls. Cleans every bit of the driveway....clean!!


how stiff are those bristles ?? and where did you find them ??


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

lawntec;500071 said:


> I can't. But I never need to. Also, we don't have 100' driveways. I also can't clean an entire street or parking lot efficiantly. I can't plow through a solid 4' drift.
> 
> BUT, I NEVER NEED TO!!! For the area that I am in....for the amount of snow we get...for the type of work we do....for the properties we maintain....this is pefrect for us.
> 
> I never said it is better than a plow, nor do i care if you don't think it would work. I am not trying to sell you one. I am just showing what we use.


Try not to be too defensive here. This a new idea to all of us. I don't think any one is putting you down, I think we are all trying to figure out how well it does and asking about certain situations we face on a daily basis to see if it is something feasable or not. If you don't ask or question thing you never learn enough about new things. Just my thoughts. I think it definately has some good uses. Good job.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Relax, eh...


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

LOL, looks like your truck has a big mustache.

I bet it would work great on sidewalks, pavers, etc. What's the max snow depth you use it in? I could really use that in my shop, 4 or 5 swipes and I'd be done. 

Looks like a great tool when used in the right application. Get a video shot like the others said, be interesting to watch.

Buck


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I was going to get a video today, but it is still blowing so hard that we never cleaned anything.


> how stiff are those bristles ?? and where did you find them ??


They are stiff enough that I can put enough down pressure on them that the front of the truck nearly is off the ground...and the bristles don't bend. When you start backing up or driving forwards the bend a bit to lock all the bristles together. The pitch of the broom is adjustable with the tie rods on the broom, so I can load the pressure up and still have the pitch set up to stay straight up and down. It can push river rock across dry pavement in summer.


> What's the max snow depth you use it in?


I have no idea yet we have not had too much snow. If I push through a 3' bank it will move the whole thing bit it is just like a plow that is not angled the snow spills off the sides.

Tomorow i shall have some vids. Providing the snow stops tonight.


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

thats cool. can you get a video up when you get a chance? how well does it work in wet heavy snow? thanks cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

www.brushsite.com lol j/k whatever works for you i guess, id like to see some pics of how well it cleans the drives you do its def an interesting setup.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I could see a use for that on large sports fields you could make a killing in the summer thats a really cool idea.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i have a powerd sweeper...it's a weed whacker motor on a shaft and a rotating bristle 24" wide on the bottom...goes really fast....i always wanted to try to use it on sidewalks. Now i may.


----------



## tcalb2 (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd like to see it in action. I'm looking to do something with my estimate truck, my '06 tacoma. I think it would work great of the driveways I have. Instead of the 1 ton dump I use now.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

he never did show pics of how well it clears a drive.....


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

The reason I hanv't posted anything else about this is because the phone video camera we used the last time it snowed only let us take 15 sec videos. So now i have like 5-15 sec videos. I was going to try and merge them all. But....Hell.....here you go:

1st pull




2nd pull




3rd pull




4th pull




5th pull: Just to show more action.





This is a 4cm snow fall. On exposed aggrigate. After all snow has been pulled we push through it all up onto the corner of the lawn.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*it works...*

That looks good..it looks like it does a good job when the snow isn't too heavy...do you only do residential? How does it pull hard pack off or does it just leave it?

Good job again....it's a different direction but it looks like it works well for you....


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

thats pretty neat setup guy


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

that looks like a good job. i bet it paid for itself real fast also..


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I think meyer makes/made something like that to mount instead of a plow. Works good to flatten dirt race tracks and things of that sort also.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

jb1390;988484 said:


> I think meyer makes/made something like that to mount instead of a plow. Works good to flatten dirt race tracks and things of that sort also.


the township i live in has a rotary broom that is made to hook up to a meyer classic mount

i seen a snowex brochure where they had one mounted on a truck
http://www.trynexfactory.com/sweepex_pro.htm


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

i have one for the front mount kubota... and a rotary sweeper for spring clean ups. They are awsome for raking lawns. The rotary you have to get behind the debris, the bristle broom you can push and pull and not as much maintenance on chains and bearings. They have their uses. Snow isn't one of them... They begin to ride up and pack it down into ice. Been there done that.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I think it a cool new idea :


----------



## piperpm (Oct 17, 2009)

Always interesting to see new takes on getting the job done.... and it makes the hardcore guys who think only a PLOW will do think again.... Great thread!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i think it works good, i bet it really shines on uneven terrain. good job


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

uneven ground, and exposed ag driveways.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I bet the people with brick drives would really appreciate that kind of plow. Looks like it works good.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks to do a good job for you. Also quieter than a plow.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

neat idea. looks to work well. i'm assuming you get mostly light fluffy snow?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That's very neat, but I don't think it would work very well in deep snow IMO.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Pretty cool !

That's thinking outside the box !

If I were still a teenager, I would probably spread great gobs of toothpaste all over it in the middle of the night too while you were sleeping !


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Here in OKLAHOMA we sweep off the sand we spread on the ice after it melts away. Charge to put it down, charge to clean it up. Move down here and get rich with that big broom!!!!!! How much do they charge for the boom? We use the bobcat sweepster.


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

*Make that into a pull plow*

That would be good for a pull plow. Put 4' fold down wings on it and you have a 16' back blade or brush that will clean uneven pavement. Do you have any model numbers for the brush or are they easy to find?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats pretty neat.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Lawntec has taken something that is used for dealing with fluffy snow and added to it. I use a push broom on walks, it's very effective and I prefer it over a shovel until the snow is just to deep for the broom. The beauty of the broom is it won't to tear up sprinkler heads and turf. On a gravel drive it won't pick up gravel along the way and leave a pile of it where you stacked the snow. 
Now for the guys in the northeast I can see this not working out so well due to the moisture contend of the snow, but out west where the snow is dry and fluffy it would work great.
By the way nice fab job


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Very creative idea!!


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Cool idea, in the right application i see it working well. At least you dont have to worry about any damage to turf, bricks ect.


----------



## cycles13 (Nov 8, 2008)

How does it raise?


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Single hydraulic cylinder


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

I dont like the looks of it at all, but if it gets the job done i guess?


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

This year they are far more common than a plow on our city. There are a bunch of jeeps with them on now. The cats meow!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sweet idea, the college i go to at the moment uses rotary brooms mounted on Bobcat Toolcats to sweep snow off of all the paver surfaces they have. The snow can be 6" deep and it still works amazing. Also for anyone who wants to know; MB Companies Inc. makes hydraulic rotary brooms for pickup trucks and utility vehicles like John Deere gators. And CEAttachments makes a skid steer mounted push broom that is made using a SweepEx broom and their universal attachment plate. They both seem to be pretty well made.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

That's the dumbest thing I have ever seen. You wont be able to plow any real snow with that.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very cool idea, they have a setup for quads already and it works well, good luck with it


----------



## rjets00 (Nov 22, 2003)

A little off topic but the shingle recylce place here has a front mount magnet that they use to pick up roofing nails and staples around the dump site. it is also attached to a Meyer classic mount. What else can we think of to hang of the front of our trucks? cool broom.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

JDiepstra;995202 said:


> That's the dumbest thing I have ever seen. You wont be able to plow any real snow with that.


I don't think comments like this are necessary. This guy took the time to built something and it works for him.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

That and, idk bout you but where I'm from, any snow is real snow...

Now figure out how to make a V-broom XD 

Nice idea, I like it


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

JDiepstra;995202 said:


> That's the dumbest thing I have ever seen. You wont be able to plow any real snow with that.


Uhhhhh, ever seen? Get out much? Better not to comment at all.

Its actually a sweet little set up and is a great idea for pavers, stampcrete, etc.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

The county i live in has had one for a few yrs now on a 1 ton they use it for cleaning the gravel off the ashpalt at the intersection and after accidents cleaning glass & small pieces of car parts. It works great good luck with yours.


----------



## Koonta (Apr 29, 2007)

Bet that would reposition the gravel you rearranged with a plow


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

interesting but i think ill still with my plow...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

mossman381;995455 said:


> I don't think comments like this are necessary. This guy took the time to built something and it works for him.


Oh I did not realize only positive comments were allowed.



snobgone;995656 said:


> Uhhhhh, ever seen? Get out much? Better not to comment at all.
> 
> Its actually a sweet little set up and is a great idea for pavers, stampcrete, etc.


Thanks mom.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

looks good to me.....you could make some payup...doing parking lot clean ups here in ny....its only dumb because you haters cant make or design something that cool.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

I think it's pretty neat,we have a tow behind rotary broom and have to sweep our town buildings after spring dries up to remove the dirt and sand from winter. It would also be good to push the material into the soft shoulders left by our dump trucks to shore up the shoulders to keep edge of road from breaking. I think I would like to see if it could be made to angle. I have seen the broom for tractors someone already mentioned,it is held on the bottom edge of bucket with clamps. plowking


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

I use a rotary sweeper on a 853 bobcat so I would have to say good job on what appears to be working for you....hows the broom holding up to your use? Good job using whats available....not everyone can do that....they have to just be jealous.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

the vids show that it works real good! kinda like the work a atv does...give or take!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JTownPlow (Nov 29, 2009)

We use a broom like that on the front of a truck for the city I work for to put leaves in a pile during the Fall season.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey thanks for the comments guys (well most of them, lol). In an earlier thread i had mentioned...it will not do what a plow will do, i wouln't plow grator mounds, i wouldn't plow entire parking lots blah blah blah. I (used to) do residential driveways with it (no longer do res). Our snows are not often super wet snowfalls, it will push or pull, it will push a huge amount of snow into 5' piles.

Here is the thing: If it didn't work...why would 4 other companies retired snowblowers and switched to jeeps with brooms. Because they work!! lol. please remember, i am not trying to sell you one, just giving pics and ideas.

Last year, one weld broke, and the hitch broke off the front of the truck (diff times). So mobile welder welded the broken weld, and I brought hitch home and beefed it up!


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

PS: There are a few companies that will sell something very similar. I believe the snowman rear plow has a frame very similar and a sweepex broom will work on it, that or i think there is another company Bromco(????) that has a broom to fit the frame.


----------

